# Book a cruise but not US resident?



## toby2111 (15 Jan 2011)

Interested in booking a caribbean cruise for honeymoon later this year.Major difference between price from booking through a US based site than through Irish one.However,US sites say they dont allow non-residents book their cruises,why is this?Seems very unfair to me.
My bro lives in USA so could I use his address if I were to book through US site?Though I would imagine they would not accept my credit card as its not US registered.If all else fails,could I just wire him the money and ask him to book the cruise,under our names, using his CC?


----------



## jhegarty (15 Jan 2011)

There should be no problem booking through a US site.

I have booked through http://www.vacationstogo.com/  , http://www.bestpricecruises.com/  and http://www.crowncruisevacations.com/ without an issue.


----------



## toby2111 (15 Jan 2011)

Am interested in a caribbean cruise on Nov 8th,tried bestpricecruises and crowncruisevacations and it says this-
"You must be a resident of the United States or Canada to purchase a cruise from this cruise line".Its with Princess cruises.
On the booking page,there is an option to tick a box that says "US/Canada resident".Should I just tick that box and complete the booking?But they will prob not accept my CC details as its not registered in US.


----------



## jhegarty (15 Jan 2011)

ah , your booking Princess. They have their own rules about where you can book. They screw European customers with higher prices.

Trying giving vacationstogo a call (they have a Irish freephone number). If not your going to have to pay the higher price , or look at another line.


----------



## toby2111 (15 Jan 2011)

jheg-why do they screw european customers?surely thats discrimimation based on residency and therefore violates trade laws??Theres a serious difference in price.Unfortunately theres no other decent cruises around that time so Im seriously tempted to tick the US resident box and plough on with the booking.Could they turn me away at port check in?


----------



## thewatcher (15 Jan 2011)

Royal carribean have at least 3 ships doing the carribean, did the carribean with them last year excellent cruiseline, they don't rip off Europeans booking through their own site.


----------



## jhegarty (15 Jan 2011)

toby2111 said:


> jheg-why do they screw european customers?surely thats discrimimation based on residency and therefore violates trade laws??Theres a serious difference in price.Unfortunately theres no other decent cruises around that time so Im seriously tempted to tick the US resident box and plough on with the booking.Could they turn me away at port check in?



Because they can !

It would only violate trade laws if they did it within in the EU. Once they screw all Europeans there is no legal issue.

They are allowed do it within the US , so people from different states will pay different prices for the same cruise.

If you turn up with the wrong passport they will either deny boarding , or charge the difference. Depending the cruise line and the type of discount you got.


----------



## toby2111 (15 Jan 2011)

But my plan would be to use my brothers address for any correspondence but use my own passport to make the booking,so it wouldnt be a wrong passport.Surely they cant stop you from boarding if you're not a  US/Canadian national?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (15 Jan 2011)

why can't they?

They can say that you mis-represented yourself when you booked and refuse you entry .... 

Read the T & C's carefullly.


----------



## Jim2007 (16 Jan 2011)

toby2111 said:


> But my plan would be to use my brothers address for any correspondence but use my own passport to make the booking,so it wouldnt be a wrong passport.Surely they cant stop you from boarding if you're not a  US/Canadian national?



I'm sure they have seen this trick before, so the first thing they'll want to see on boarding is your US/Canada residence visa!

How they will treat you is up to them, make you pay up, leave you on the dock, report you as a potential terrorist, so that you end up on the US black list......  bottom line is that you're holiday will be a disappointment.

It is their ship and their rules and your choices it to play by the rules or find another line.

Good luck,

Jim.


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2011)

They would have no legal right to demand production of a green card. They are not the US government. 

I have booked flights and other services in the past by using a friends address in the US as the prices for Europeans was vastly inflated. Never had a problem.


----------



## DaveyWavey (16 Jan 2011)

I booked a Royal Carribean Alaskan cruise last year through the US travel agency below. They were extremely helpful and their price was better value than Irish agents and even Royal Carribean direct internet booking. There were no issues about country of residence while booking. I was invoiced in Dollars at the time and the exchange rate was quite favorable so that helped as well.

JoAnne Timm
Vacation Connection/Sea Cruises
20224 State Rd.     Cerritos, Ca 90703
562 207-9030  //  800 300-1007 //  fax 562 207-9031
seacruises.com   Joannet@TA2000.com


----------



## oldnick (16 Jan 2011)

interesting post. a few comments.

- booking thru various agents, like one suggested by daveywavey, often gets better results than thru the actual cruise companies. So dont worry about what the actual cruise company says re residence.

-  If you still have the slightest worry about resdience  then get a US bank account like thousands of Irish people living in Ireland have. It helps to put a few thousand dollars in a yank bank -your brother surely can do this; maybe even use his address. You'll have a dollar credit card etc. I had many clients from my travel agency popping to and from N.Y. who used dollar credit cards.
I'm going to USA this week for fortnight using my Yank bank and have never lived in USA, just visited.
Whether it's as easy to open an account today I don't know, but it will give the appearance of you being more resident and its convenient when spending in dollars, and in these days of dodgy irish banks and EURO problems it won't do any harm to have an account elswhere.

- this  thing about "screwing" nonUS residents basically occurs in all forms across the world. Try booking a flight from mainland Spain to Canaries and see then tick he box asking if you're a resident of  XYZ  -and see the price difference.

And  when it comes to screwing certain residents look at EI's price differences when starting a  journey in Ireland to US compared to US residents starting from US. They pay far more than us.

Anyway, don't worry -use a cheap agent, get a US bank account -and ,if you're really wise , don't get married.


----------



## thewatcher (16 Jan 2011)

DaveyWavey said:


> I booked a Royal Carribean Alaskan cruise last year through the US travel agency below. They were extremely helpful and their price was better value than Irish agents and even Royal Carribean direct internet booking. There were no issues about country of residence while booking. I was invoiced in Dollars at the time and the exchange rate was quite favorable so that helped as well.
> 
> JoAnne Timm
> Vacation Connection/Sea Cruises
> ...


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jan 2011)

Time said:


> They would have no legal right to demand production of a green card. They are not the US government.
> 
> I have booked flights and other services in the past by using a friends address in the US as the prices for Europeans was vastly inflated. Never had a problem.



Port security is handled by the TSA , and there is immigration officials at the port checking passports.

They may have an issue with anyone ticking the box as a US resident who doesn't have a green card.


----------



## thewatcher (16 Jan 2011)

There is no cash onboard so the fact that you don't have a dollar credit card, but you have a supposed us address is going to ring alarm bells. How do you even pay for your cruise add ons online ? You won't get any hassle getting off as you only have to show your passport, it's getting on is where the problems may arise.


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jan 2011)

thewatcher said:


> I checked a cruise that I booked on the royal carribean site that was €1500 and same cruise , same cabin , same date was $2,000 not including government fees, taxes. I don't see any great savings for all the potential hassle of doing this.



RCCL isn't one of lines that charge a big price difference for non US residents.

OP , 
I suggest you look at a different cruise line instead of doing anything naughty. Not worth risking your cruise.


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2011)

jhegarty said:


> Port security is handled by the TSA , and there is immigration officials at the port checking passports.
> 
> They may have an issue with anyone ticking the box as a US resident who doesn't have a green card.


That is none of the TSA's concern. That is between the OP and the cruise line. 



thewatcher said:


> There is no cash onboard so the fact that you don't have a dollar credit card, but you have a supposed us address is going to ring alarm bells. How do you even pay for your cruise add ons online ? You won't get any hassle getting off as you only have to show your passport, it's getting on is where the problems may arise.


A credit card issued here will work the same as any US based card. Again it is none of anyone's concern.


----------



## minion (20 Jan 2011)

I posted his last year.  Still applies today.  ALWAYS pay in dollars.

-------------------------------

Just a little bit of advice on getting the best value.
As usual you are ripped off in Ireland, so here is what you do. You can save 50% or more if you do this. Works for all cruise lines.

Get your price on the cruise lines American website.

Check for flights on the dates you need (fly over the day before, and home later on day the ship returns - ships are always on time.)

Ring up the cruise companys US office and tell them you are interested in the curise and tell them you want to pay in Dollars. They might tell you you have to ring their European agent (where it will be twice the price) but insist and say you will not be ringing them you will just go to another line who will let you pay in dollars. Ask to speak to a manager.

When the cruise is booked (just pay deposit for now, or get them to hold it until you get the flights booked), then just book your flights and hotel yourself.

The markup from the travel agents here is unreal. Avoid them.

You will hear all the crap about not being insured etc. Just call your insurance company and clarify.

Example

14-Day Greek Isles, Adriatic, Greece & Turkey Round-trip Venice

Ship: Norwegian Gem
Departs: Venice
Departure Dates: 2010: Aug 14, Aug 28
Ports of call:	Venice; Split; Corfu; Santorini; Mykonos; Iraklion; Dubrovnik; Athens (Piraeus); Ephesus (Izmir); Nafplion

Balcony Room

US Website : $3,379 NCL.COM
UK Site : £2472 $3900 NCL.co.uk
Irish Site : €2762 $3795 www.cruiseholidays.ie

Thats cruise only from all 3 sites. 
If you add flights from Dublin to Venice you can add another up to €1000. Flights to Venice are cheap. Book them yourself. Those prices are Per Person too. So for 2 people double the savings.


----------

